# Suche (Gaming) Stuhl für 165cm/60kg , >10h/Tag, <400 €



## Prince_Van (28. August 2017)

*Suche (Gaming) Stuhl für 165cm/60kg , >10h/Tag, <400 €*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem guten Bürostuhl - leider werde ich nicht so recht fündig, zum einen, weil ich eher klein bin, zum anderen, weil bei manch einem teuren Gaming-Stuhl dann plötzlich die Verarbeitung unter aller Sau zu sein scheint (wenn man sich so manche Amazon-Bewertungen ansieht...)

Kann mir von euch jemand (am besten aus längerer Erfahrung) einen guten Stuhl empfehlen, bei folgenden Kriterien:
- >10h Nutzung / Tag, 6 Tage die Woche (Homeoffice + Freizeit)
- 165 cm Körpergröße, 60 kg Gewicht
- Bevorzugt Stoff (Leder mag ich einfach nicht... ginge aber im Zweifelsfall auch)
- dem Preis entsprechende Qualität
- max. 400 € (+- ein paar Zerquetschte)

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!

Prince_Van


----------



## Midas1 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Suche (Gaming) Stuhl für 165cm/60kg , >10h/Tag, <400 €*

Ich kann den DX-Racer sehr empfehlen. Habe ihn selbst daheim und ich merke auch nach 3 Stunden am Stück Sitzen überhaupt nichts. Bin 1,85m groß, denke aber nicht dass da die Körpergröße Einfluss nimmt in Sachen Komfort.
Es gibt ihn in verschiedenen Ausführungen (Farbe,Material)


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. August 2017)

*AW: Suche (Gaming) Stuhl für 165cm/60kg , >10h/Tag, <400 €*

Ich habe seit 2 Wochen einen noblechairs icon!

Warum ich mich für den icon entschieden habe - ganz einfach - stabiler als der "kleine" Bruder _epic_.
Für dich reicht der noblechairs epic in jedem Fall aus.

Der Stuhl ist einfach mega bequem.
Ich bin 185 cm groß und wiege 122 kg, habe breite Schultern und nicht so zarte Oberarme und Schenkel.
Deshalb ist der Icon perfekt für mich!

Die Armlehnen sind ein Traum, rauf, runter, vor, zurück, innen, außen, wie du eben es gern hast.
Oft zocke ich mit Controller am PC, RL oder Mafia 3 zB und da ist es perfekt dass man die Lehnen quasi nach innen "drehen" kann.

Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Narbennarr (31. August 2017)

*AW: Suche (Gaming) Stuhl für 165cm/60kg , >10h/Tag, <400 €*

Wieso Gamingstuhl? Da kann man auch nur drauf sitzen  Also ich würde Offline in diverse Läden gehen und probesitzen....da lässt man nicht die hübschen Webseiten sondern den Hintern entscheiden!


----------



## Darkfire9128 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Suche (Gaming) Stuhl für 165cm/60kg , >10h/Tag, <400 €*

Hi zusammen, kann mir jemand einen günstigen Gaming Stuhl empfehlen? Bin 1,83m groß und 83 kg schwer. Sollte unter 200€ kosten. Jemand einen Vorschlag? Sollte Kunstleder sein, da ich Stoff nicht mag.


----------



## HowardD (22. September 2017)

*AW: Suche (Gaming) Stuhl für 165cm/60kg , >10h/Tag, <400 €*

NEEDforSEAT(R)

Kommen bei mir aus der Nähe. Ich hab schon diverse probegesessen und bin recht angetan. Auf jeden Fall massiv besser als alles, was im Möbelhaus/Baumarkt gibt


----------



## jUleZ_82 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Suche (Gaming) Stuhl für 165cm/60kg , >10h/Tag, <400 €*



Darkfire9128 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, kann mir jemand einen günstigen Gaming Stuhl empfehlen? Bin 1,83m groß und 83 kg schwer. Sollte unter 200€ kosten. Jemand einen Vorschlag? Sollte Kunstleder sein, da ich Stoff nicht mag.



Guten Abend,

habe mir vor 3 Wochen diesen bestellt und bin absolut begeistert.
Bin auch etwas stämmiger wie du und da wackelt und quietscht nichts 
Gibt im Netz auch den entsprechenden Test dazu.

Tesoro Gaming Stuhl Zone Balance schwarz - Gaming Seats | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

LG


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina79 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Suche (Gaming) Stuhl für 165cm/60kg , >10h/Tag, <400 €*

Bis 200 € solltest du einen guten Gaming Stuhl finden. Schau mal bei AKRacing oder Noblechairs vorbei. Bequem sind die alle, daher würde ich nach der Optik auswählen. Mit 1,83m sollte jeder Stuhl passen.


----------



## Zocker200377 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Suche (Gaming) Stuhl fÃ¼r 165cm/60kg , >10h/Tag, <400 â‚¬*

Hallo Prince_Van , 

ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung auch zum Robas Lund DX Racer1 raten.
Ich habe diesen nun seit einem Jahr und bin mega zufrieden damit.
Gekostet hat er mich rund 200€.
Selbst bei einem Bürostuhl Test schneidet dieses Modell sehr gut ab.
Gefunden habe ich diesen hier: ᐅ ᐅ Burostuhl Test 07/2017 ᐅ Die besten Schreibtischstuhle !

Würde ihn jederzeit wieder kaufen 

Gruß
Tom


----------

